# *Dupe* for contour shade from *Accentuate/Sculpt* from *Sculpt&Shape*



## josie (Jun 15, 2008)

I want to find a _permanent shade_ from MAC that's close to the contour color from the _Accentuate/Sculpt _shade from the _Sculpt&Shape_ collection. I know that they still have leftovers on the website, but I still want to figure out a dupe.

Thanks!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 15, 2008)

Soft Brown eyeshadow(matte) would dupe that shade!


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 15, 2008)

sculpt it permanent in the pro line.so if u hav access to pro store u can stick wid sculpt.
hth


----------



## josie (Jun 15, 2008)

Aw, yeah -- I wish I had pro-access. If only. lol Anyone who does wanna hook me up!?!? I'm just kidding.

But um, I was thinking maaaaybe Harmony? That appears to be the closest shade (I haven't seen swatch-wise), and I also saw a thread on here that said it was the closest to Shade. What do y'all think?


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, Harmony is the closest shade from the perm. line, it's just a bit lighter. HTH


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *josie* 

 
_Aw, yeah -- I wish I had pro-access. If only. lol Anyone who does wanna hook me up!?!? I'm just kidding._

 
Everyone has pro access. Just call the 800# here:

http://specktra.net/f165/mac-contact...r-lines-83647/

or any pro store and they will ship to you. HTH!


----------



## josie (Jun 16, 2008)

Danke for the information, y'all. And thanks so much, Winthrop!! I wouldn't have known at all. Ha, oh man, I'm gonna have a field day with that phone number. :X


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *josie* 

 
_Aw, yeah -- I wish I had pro-access. If only. lol Anyone who does wanna hook me up!?!? I'm just kidding.

But um, I was thinking maaaaybe Harmony? That appears to be the closest shade (I haven't seen swatch-wise), and I also saw a thread on here that said it was the closest to Shade. What do y'all think?_

 
no need to be rude i was only trying to help


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 16, 2008)

I know that emote blush can act as a dupe for sculpt. If you can't find it on the mac website or store; i remember some one here was selling it =)


----------



## josie (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anshu7* 

 
_no need to be rude i was only trying to help_

 





 I don't see how my message was rude. I'm sorry if my message was misconstrued though.


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *josie* 

 
_





 I don't see how my message was rude. I'm sorry if my message was misconstrued though._

 
 hey i am sorry too was having a very bad daytht day i just over reacted. hav u found the ans to ur query yet?
u could try emote blush


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 18, 2008)

Harmony blush is a perm. item & can be used as a contour


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, call the 800 number. I hope it works out for you! I've never tried, but I will soon


----------



## Kiseki (Jun 19, 2008)

Make Up For Ever also makes a Modeler Compact for sculpting and Kevyn Aucoin also has a dark shade to contour.


----------

